# 99487,99488,99489



## TLC (Mar 20, 2013)

Cordination of complex services for chronic care codes

    I was at a AAPC chapter meeting last night, our speaker was a doctor. He was
 speaking about the new Transitional Care Service codes. He than started speaking
 about these new codes. He said our primary care doctors can use these codes 
 if they have patients from their practice that fall under this category. I wanted to
 see if anybody knew about these codes or how exactly they are to be used. He said they use them and get paid VERY well for them $150-250. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes you can use them, the instruction and limitations are well spelled out in the AMA's CPT book.  I encourage you to read this.


----------



## DUGUIDA (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a link to an excellent AMA presentation, presented last November, in regards to these charges. As far as Florida goes, CMS is not paying are not paing on these this year but will be cafeully monitoring the use of these codes to ascertain if they will codsider payment next year. I have only found one insurance company that has indicated that it a payable charge on their fee schedule. All the rest are fiollowing CMS's lead and are seeing these as bundled charges.


----------



## DUGUIDA (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a link to an excellent AMA presentation, presented last November, in regards to these charges. As far as Florida goes, CMS is not paying are not paing on these this year but will be cafeully monitoring the use of these codes to ascertain if they will codsider payment next year. I have only found one insurance company that has indicated that it a payable charge on their fee schedule. All the rest are fiollowing CMS's lead and are seeing these as bundled charges. The link is:
http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/04-e-and-m-ellington.pdf


----------



## dimme85 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Chronic Care Codes*

Has anyone seen where this code is being used for when the nurse works with a new Oncology patient, and goes through the process of teaching them a plan of care for the patient and family?  Seems like quite a stretch to make it fit into this code.


----------

